# Wheres STONEGOD ????



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

OK, did I miss a post? Where is stonegod ? Did he finally buy a gun and quit the forum LOL


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I hope he didn't hurt him self with it! I was thinking the same thing Ed. It looks like his last post was on Nov.2 ??? I hope he is ok...


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Chasing butterfly's with Matt!!!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

LMAO !! maybe he got lost in the woods.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I was thinking the same thing. He must be hunting a ton now that his season is over. Rut is on here and I am betting it is there too. He is probably taking advantage.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

yes, but he uses one of those phones and hunts in a blind so I would think he would chime in.

Maybe he was practicing throwing rocks and dropped one on his head, LOL


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Poor SG.... not even here to defend himself and getting blasted. lol

If he did go out and buy a gun and not tell us...... He is in trouble... Only a few guys got in but the November pool is on.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

what about hortontoter ? havent seen him either.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Ahhh there it is. They are probably at his camp.... I bet there is no cell reception.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

JAIL???


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Not jail, he would have posted on here for bail money ! LOL


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

LOL ED.


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

You guessed it we have both been hunting. P.S. Ask SG about forgetting his arrows on his first trip out. I think he was a bit excited to get out in the woods with the critters. See ya all, back to the woods.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

hassell said:


> Chasing butterfly's with Matt!!!


Yes, where is Matt? I havent been on here in a while but I have noticed no posts from Matt. Hope all is well.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Hortontoter, did he forget them or wouldnt buy any, hopeing to use yours, LOL


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

_I can see forgetting something small as bullets but Arrows?_


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

That's funny Ed. LOL...


----------



## Yotedown223 (Sep 9, 2012)

I love how when I pop in here there is always something about stonegod.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Maybe the dollar store was out !


----------



## OutdoorFreak97 (Oct 22, 2012)

" Well I guess it's time for me to move on to another site.....stonedork?? "

Did he really?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Heard he bought a rock quarry so he may be doing inventory!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

OutdoorFreak97 said:


> " Well I guess it's time for me to move on to another site.....stonedork?? "
> 
> Did he really?


you want to move on? Here you go predatorhuntingforum I will check on how long you last! Not kidding let's see...I bet you don't last past your first thread... I be watching. OutdoorFreak97


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

i believe he was quoting Stonegod from somewhere.



hassell said:


> Heard he bought a rock quarry so he may be doing inventory!!!!!!!!!!


That's funny.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

you're right fred, OutdoorFreak97 was quoting stonegod. azpredator, please read things thoroughly before going off on someone


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I can't see *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* " " marks on my small *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* cell phone thanx for pointing that out now I fee like a *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* for sticking up for SG. I take that back outdoorfreek. I just snap sometimes, I think it's no fur on my stretching boards...


----------



## OutdoorFreak97 (Oct 22, 2012)

azpredator said:


> you want to move on? Here you go predatorhuntingforum I will check on how long you last! Not kidding let's see...I bet you don't last past your first thread... I be watching. OutdoorFreak97


I have quite a few threads

Also I was quoting SG.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I Got It


----------



## OutdoorFreak97 (Oct 22, 2012)

I think we have similar stupidphone problems

My phone hadn't loaded what you said.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I can't see little " things on the phone. I thought you were bashing SG. Not quoting him.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

It's all good. I agree about the phones. For the life of me I don't know why they call them "smart"


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I for one miss the guy. Horton is he upset with everyone picking on him ?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

The link doesn't work. Some of the other forums are ridiculous. Lots of those guys have little pecker syndrome.....LOL


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Tom have you been driving all over the country to confirm....... or are they just sending pics lol


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Man, you got me there. No they just send pics....


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

WahWahWaaaaahhhhhh


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice score on a 204 SG you'll like it. They shoot like a laser, no recoil to bruise your delicate shoulder...lol. I like mine because you can see hits through the scope.


----------



## old skunk (Aug 14, 2012)

hay sg good 2 hear from u keep us posted on that buck good 2 no that u did not shoot your eye out with your bb gun lol hope u get 2 feel n better soon and get back in the woods good luck and god bless


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Well I guess I am an old cynical coot, but I will conratulate you on a gun when I see PIcs !!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Good to hear from the old Stonegod!! Glad your getting in a bunch of trips hunting and fishing, (I'm very envious). I'm also looking forward to your new acquisition pictures. Like Don stated, you won't be disappointed.
Good luck with the deer hunting!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Now dont post any pic from a magazine or something like that. I want to see you holding it with a receipt in hand or at least money exchanging hands !! LOL


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

SG glad your not in Jail! lol. Have Fun...


----------



## Yotedown223 (Sep 9, 2012)

Hey if you don't like that .204 sir. I will gladly take her off your hands.







.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

But when SG, that is the millon dollar question, hmmmmm how many months has a contest been going on for ? LOL


----------



## Yotedown223 (Sep 9, 2012)

Did you get it?


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I wasn't in the pool but I did go wading in a puddle the other day. Does that count?


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm from the Show Me state of mind. Pictures????????

And a stinkin .204. I'm not goin with you anywhere. You will shoot everything before they are in range of my two rimfires. CHEATER!!!!!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

WOW!!!! SG even your hunting buddy doesnt believe you got a gun!!


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

Oh, he probably got a gun. I'm just thinking how much time I'm going to spend teaching him how to use it. I'm still trying to figure out how he is going to blow a call with his mouth taped shut. He never quits talking when I hunt with him. Can't wait to see him in action.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

LMAO, you know the saying, Blow it out your a$$ SG wheres the pic?


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

He is probably out buying a "smarter" phone. I best get on the landline and rattle his chain. Deer gun season here this week and I'm bored.


----------

